# I have a issue I return TLC license plate and now I can’t register car with regular license plate



## Montaukubertoo631 (Sep 1, 2016)

I have return my license plate yesterday to the DMV because I only drive for Uber two days a week due to that I have another job and I’m always tired to work fridays and Saturday.Due to bad credit my car is under my sisters name but we when through the process to transfer all the paper of the car to my name and now due to the fact that the car finances I can’t register the car with regular plate under my name .Is their anyway I can get my TLC even though I surrender my plate yesterday?


----------

